# Latest pics of Lolly



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Here are some random pics of Lollipop that I've taken lately:

This is her spay incision:










Lolly and her bully stick



















Lolly on my bed:






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Another new collar and tag:










Lolly in her jim jams chewing on her bully stick:


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

ok i am LOVING all the pink!!! her collar and tag are aswesome! where did you ever find such a beautiful thing!

i love the 4th pic down she is just a doll!!! so cute xxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

both the collar and tag are on ebay if you want to get them. Just put in pink mirage collar or pink diamante collar for the collar and pink glitter dog id tag and you'll come up with the tags. They have all different ones.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

She is just darling! Her incision looks wonderful


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> She is just darling! Her incision looks wonderful


she never had any trouble after her spay at all, she was right as rain the next day.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is so beautiful Marie!
Love her collar and ID tag and her jim jams too, lol
I agree her incision doesnt look bad at all.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww shes such a precious girl x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Marie,
She is so lovely - you must be so happy having her with you.
I love her sweet eyes and the black around her mouth.
Quite a beauty !


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! I am lovin' all that pink!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

She's lovely, you have two beautiful chi's


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh lovely Lola!!!
her stitches look very neat.
loving all the pink - the colour and tag are so cute! xxx


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

She is sooooo beautiful, those pics of her are absolutely gorgeous  xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Marie, good to "see" you! Your Lolly is such a doll baby! I love her color.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

shes is sucha beautiful baby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a precious baby girl!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a sweet baby. Her incision does look good!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

MChis said:


> Hey Marie, good to "see" you! Your Lolly is such a doll baby! I love her color.


heather!!! I've missed you and your crew, I hope you post loads of pics here for everyone to see them too


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I love her fluffy little ears and her ruff around her neck. A real cupcake you have there Marie. I bet she can really tease Cookie into playing with her.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

such a beautiful girl! I love her pajamas  Does she actually sleep in them?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

msmadison said:


> such a beautiful girl! I love her pajamas  Does she actually sleep in them?


Oh yes she sleeps in them, she doesn't mind them at all.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> I love her fluffy little ears and her ruff around her neck. A real cupcake you have there Marie. I bet she can really tease Cookie into playing with her.


They play together all the time, she likes to playfully nip his ears lol. Cookie loves playing with her and they never fight.


----------

